# 2018 ck35se regen



## danj (Jun 15, 2020)

hi folks, just wondering how often you guys are encountering and for how long your regens last on your newer ck35 or ck40. thanks


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

My Kioti doesn’t have one of these systems, but other diesels I’ve had did. Frequency and duration of regens is dependent on soot production. If your diesel fuel has a low cetane number and/or you are run your engine below rated speed for any significant amount of time, you will be doing more regens. 

Are you currently having issues? Or is it a curiosity thing?


----------



## danj (Jun 15, 2020)

Just curious. Thanks for your response


----------



## Appaloosa2 (Apr 20, 2020)

danj said:


> hi folks, just wondering how often you guys are encountering and for how long your regens last on your newer ck35 or ck40. thanks


I have a CK4010SEM and first regen was at 27 hours and lasted 20 minutes. I just kept mowing at the time. 2and regen was at 50. hours and worked it for 10 more minutes and then parked it at 2200 rpm and was over in 10 minutes. 
Just keep the rpms up when regen is doing its thing.


----------

